# How do you feed Gullets and trachea?



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

Would you feed a whole Gullet as a full meal or add somethiing else? Same with Trachea?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i would now, a year later...feed a gullet as a meal. i have fed lung as a meal. i have fed lamb trachea as a meal.

i would not have fed it in the beginning.

usually, i combine with something else, or stuff the gullet with beef, but sometimes i'm just lazy and i figure it can't hurt them.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I would feed the trach with some boneless meat as there isn't really anything there but a good chew of cartilage, that is how I plan to feed it. I don't intend on giving them the whole trachea as they are about a foot long and pretty robust at that!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

I give portions of trachea with gullet attached, with a meal. Mine love it and I LOVE watching them eat it, especially my giant dogs. Something that actually takes them a lot time to eat!!


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

magicre said:


> stuff the gullet with beef,


Thanks for the suggestion!!! I'm going to be ordering trachea and gullet soon and that is a fabulous idea!!!! Maybe I'll freeze the whole mess to give them an extra work out.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Where the heck are you guys finding this stuff?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You can get it from greentripe.com


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

pandaparade said:


> Where the heck are you guys finding this stuff?


\

I buy from an area butcher


----------



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

would you add bone to the gullet or trachea or is that in itself enough bone to keep stool firm? Id feed it with tripe or boneless beef or pork and maybe a chicken back but is the back too much bone.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Jgk2383 said:


> would you add bone to the gullet or trachea or is that in itself enough bone to keep stool firm? Id feed it with tripe or boneless beef or pork and maybe a chicken back but is the back too much bone.


I do not think a back would be to much bone. I rarely feed a boneless meal to my lg/giant breeds but it is only to keep stool formed. Odd but true, my smallest pup at 3 1/2 lbs grown only eats bone once a week and has always had good poops. Guess it really depends on your dog!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I just have to tell you that Jasper is GORGEOUS!!! I am a sucker for blue merle Aussies.

I am also curious as to how to feed these things


----------



## Grandiose (Apr 2, 2011)

I just tossed the gullets in with a regular meal (adjusted for the weight that the dog needed for the day) ...the ended up with the gullets, boneless pork shoulder, and turkey drumsticks. Went over just fine, they all loved it 
My dogs are still new to raw, and gullets were one of their first beef experiences, so I aimed for a little more bone that the average PMR feeder probably would have.
The tracheas I sliced into rings about one to two inches wide, and would toss two or three on top of their regular meals. Again, they very much LOVED them, and they are very chewy so gave them a good little jaw workout!


----------

